# uninstalling nero 7 demo



## nffc (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi, hello to everybody, im new to the IT world and this is my first post and i hope im in the right forumn.I have recently installed a demo of nero 7 and would like to uninstall the programme has i have now got a full version. I am unable to delete the programme it keeps saying "shellmanager database is corrupt or missing" i cant install the full version untill i delete the demo so if anybody can help i would be very grateful.
many thanks nffc


----------



## alabamaman79 (Mar 6, 2007)

How did you go about uninstalling the demo? The correct way would have been to either go to the Nero 7 Demo folder in your All Programs under the Start menu, and then click on the Uninstall Nero 7 Demo option OR Click Start > Control Panel > Add/Remove Programs > click on Nery 7 Demo so that it's highlighted and then click on Remove.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://ww2.nero.com/nero7/enu/General_CleanTool.html


----------

